# name my cichlid



## ridler3d (Jun 19, 2012)

Just got a cichlid from petco out of the mixed tank...He's darker green with black fins. any ideas?


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Rowan? Suits the green colour i think. Nevermore might fit cause of the darker colours. Post some pictures!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

Name it Kevin!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm....it's your fish ; don't you think that you should name it...


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Sir Lord Quinten Trembly the third esquire 


GO DISNEY


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

I always name my fish (if I name them at all) the color of that fish, so yes, it is unoriginal, I would name your fish Green, Greeny or Greeno (yes I know, it is very dorky.)


----------



## sean_130 (Sep 19, 2012)

Doctor gonzo


----------



## kayceepete (Sep 19, 2012)

Abraham.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ridler3d (Jun 19, 2012)

*Thanks for the good laugh all.*

Guess I should have been a little more clear, I was looking for the type of cichlid I have lol. So this morning I log in hoping to find "Acei cichlid" or something along those lines and I have 15 suggestions on what to call him. Hilarious.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think you wanted "Identify my cichlid" lol. Pictures, even blurry ones would help. Upload to some site like photobucket and link using the image tab. Or link to a youtube video.


----------



## ridler3d (Jun 19, 2012)

*Here's pic of him*

http://i252.photobucket.com/albums/hh30/ridler3d/fishyfishy_zpsb947858f.jpg


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you mean the one with the bars ; it isn't acei ; but it is a mbuna..i haven't kept up with the name changes so it could be called anything now...
oh and why are there....oh never mind..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Def. a malawi cichlid. Maybe C. afra?


----------

